# New 80gal set up



## Cstar_BC (Sep 24, 2016)

So excited for this tank - it's finally all come together . Hoping it will be a great grow out tank for my 1.5-2" discus .

Thought of maybe enhancing my Cory population and adding them to it . 
Does anyone know if you could do African shell dweller cichlids at the bottom and discus on top - will have to research...

Will post updates -thinking of some :seedling: plants in jars and driftwood


----------



## Cstar_BC (Sep 24, 2016)

Well definitely not Shellies . Will have to keep thinking...


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

Great tank, I'm sure the discus will love it.


----------



## Cstar_BC (Sep 24, 2016)

Plants and driftwood added! Discus loving having some plants <3


----------

